# Muscles feel soft after really intense workout.



## James Wegrzyn (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi, guys. I really need some help. I worked out really hard in the gym, for about an hour. My biceps are usually quite firm, but not too much when they're not flexed and they feel normal, just like they're supposed to, but since I've finished my workout and I've gone to sleep and woken up the next morning, I've noticed that they're quite soft, even when they're flexed, they're not as firm and dense as they should be and I don't know what's going on. I don't know if I've overtrained or if I've done something wrong. It's really eating me up on the inside and I'm getting really stressed out. I'm a beginner and I haven't been lifting for very long, probably about 6 weeks. I know that your muscles get pumped up while you're lifting because it rushes blood to the area and when you're done, they go back to their normal size, I know that. They just feel quite soft compared to normal and I haven't experienced this before. If someone could help me and try to tell me what I've done or what's happening, it would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Hard to tell whether this is in your head or not without literally touching you (I mean that respectfully).

It may be that you're a bit glycogen depleted but honestly, i wouldn't be concerned with it after a single workout. Go about your week as per normal. If you notice this each day across your body, it may be a need for more food.

Did you eat less the day before or on that day?


----------



## James Wegrzyn (Sep 28, 2019)

I don't know really. It could be in my head because I do suffer from anxiety and it could be my head playing tricks on me, but I highly doubt it's that. I did work out really hard that day. Hardest I've done since I've started lifting. I may have shocked my body or something. It's been about three days since I've worked out and my Biceps still feel the same. I've been fuelled up on carbs and nothing's really changed. I may need to eat some more, I'm not sure. Im currently eating around 2800-2900 calories every single day. I may have overworked my biceps, because I work them about three times a week, but going really hard. And no, I've eaten enough on that day, I'd say. I don't know if my biceps are going to stay like this or they'll go back to normal, maybe I just have to give them some time to recover?


----------



## James Wegrzyn (Sep 28, 2019)

And I'm eating enough protein as well. I weigh about 130lbs and I'm getting around 135-140g of protein a day. So that can't be an issue. My biceps have felt fine, until I finished my workout a couple of days ago, they've just felt soft ever since. That's the problem I'm having at the moment.


----------



## Mason Hunter (Jul 27, 2019)

It is normal for your muscles to deflate a couple of days after your workout, they will look most pumped during and shortly after your workout.

Remember that triceps are two thirds of the arm, train your long head with close-grip bench press and tricep extensions and train your lateral head with close grip push-ups and straight arm pull-downs if you want to develop big arms.


----------



## 90055 (Sep 7, 2019)

Mason Hunter said:


> It is normal for your muscles to deflate a couple of days after your workout, they will look most pumped during and shortly after your workout.
> 
> Remember that triceps are two thirds of the arm, train your long head with close-grip bench press and tricep extensions and train your lateral head with close grip push-ups and straight arm pull-downs if you want to develop big arms.


 I was thinking exactly the same.

When you train you might feel like you are bigger when your muscles are "full" with blood and glycogen stores are probably decently filled up. So I would say your mind is possibly just playing tricks with you.


----------

